# Low-ish carb recipe book for weight maintenance



## Cirfontainois (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi everyone, 
Has anyone come across a low-carb cookbook for weight maintenance? I'm at my goal weight and believe my diabetes is in remission, so want some low-ish carb recipes which will give me a steer towards consolidating my health gains for the rest of my life. Thanks, Jason


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 24, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @Cirfontainois 

There are several books listed in this section which you might want to check out, including Michael Mosley’s.


----------



## Cirfontainois (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks Mike, will trawl through and see what I can find. Jason


----------

